# potty training-HELP



## ellelove (Sep 10, 2013)

We got our pup when she was 7 weeks old..she is now 5 months old, and still having potty training issues, specifically when visitors come over or if she is in a new place.
Anytime that someone comes to our house, she pees. I think she is just excited to see new people? If she goes to a new house, she also pees in their house. Any suggestions on how to stop this?
Should I mention that we had her potty trained by 10 weeks, but she got a UTI. This has been a problem since then.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vet check?

We have a small cocker spaniel mix and if we greet her when she is excited, she will squat and pee a little... a little submissive, at the same time excited. 
If we do not give her too much attention when we greet her, things end up a lot better, I noticed.. I practically ignore her until her excitement drops a notch or two.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If that's the only time she does it, it sounds like submissive peeing to me and not a potty training issue.


----------



## ellelove (Sep 10, 2013)

Vet says it is normal and she will grow out of it....Thank you for the info!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

My 2 year old V does a quick "happy pee" as we have come to call it when some guests come over. It concerned me at first too, but it's just out of excitement. Now when we know when someone is coming over we take her out to go to the bathroom a few minutes before they arrive so she has an empty bladder...seems to do the trick!


----------

